# UNDERSTANDING DIRECTIONS



## gary s (May 31, 2017)

*UNDERSTANDING*

*DIRECTIONS*

I assume we are all Seniors ....  
  
This is why you (a Senior?) should listen to your Doctors instructions.
 
I went to my nearby CVS Pharmacy, straight to the back, where
the Pharmacists' high  counter is located.
  
I took out my little brown bottle, along with a teaspoon, and set them
up on the counter.
  
The Pharmacist  came over, smiled, and asked if he could help me.
 
I said, "Yes!  Could you please taste this for me?
 
Seeing a senior citizen, the Pharmacist went along.
  
He took the spoon, put a tiny bit of the liquid on it, put it on
his tongue and swilled it  around.
  
Then, with a stomach-churning look on his face, he spat it out on
the floor and began coughing.
  
When he finally  was finished, I looked him right in the eye and
asked, now, does that taste sweet to you?"
  
The Pharmacist,  shaking his head back and forth with a venomous
look in his eyes yelled, "HELL NO!!!"
  
I said, "Oh, thank  God! That's a real relief! My doctor told
me to have a Pharmacist test my urine for sugar!"
  
I can never go back to that CVS, but I really don't care, because
they aren't very friendly there  anymore!


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2017)

Thanks Buddy I needed that Laugh

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 1, 2017)

Good one Gary

Gary


----------



## joe black (Jun 1, 2017)

Man, Gary....that's really funny.  If I ever get to be a senior, l'll try that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2017)

LOL !!

Funny to us, but not so to the Pharmacist

Bear


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 5, 2017)

bahahahahaha


----------

